# Pda über Handy über Server ins Internet



## Tabuk (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit meinem PDA via Bluetooth mich mit meinem Handy verbinden, dies wiederrum soll sich via Telefonflat, mit meinem Server (ISDN Karte) verbinden.
Dieser hat eine DSL-Flat die ich zum surfen mit dem PDA benutzen möchte.
Bis zur einwahl auf meinem Server ist alles O.K.

Aber welche Software benötige ich auf dem Server, um dies zu realisieren ?
Freeware bevorzugt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !
Tabuk


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn die Verbindung zum Server schon funktioniert, dann brauchst Du ja eigentlich nur noch eine Schnittstelle.
Dazu habe ich früher Proxy+ benutzt..... der Server muss aber schon eine Verbindung zum Internet haben.
In der kostenlosen Version ist Proxy+ auf 2 gleichzeitige Internet Verbindungen und 1MB Cache begrenzt..... sollte für Deine Zwecke aber ausreichend sein. 

Frage mich aber lieber nicht nach der Installation/Konfiguration..... ist einfach schon zu viele Jahre her.
Aber auf der tschechischen Seite (englischer Text) findest Du auch ein user's guide.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Tabuk (7. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Werde ich nachher mal ausprobieren.

MfG Tabuk


----------

